
America on the Path to Lysenkoism? - pointillistic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lysenkoism
======
aurizon
Lysenko was an idiot who linked his failed theories to the failed communist
system via Stalin and indirectly killed millions of Russians - it led directly
to the downfall of the USSR via starvation. Many genomes have the ability to
express silenced genes in adverse situations - mostly these are bacterial
genomes, but all the higher genomes have this adaptibility that sometimes
manifests. It is referred to as epigenetic alteration - more here:-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epigenetics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epigenetics)

